# Just put the thicker rug on...



## OneInAMillion (6 October 2011)

Oh I hate this weather already.

TB already in a 100g rug, 5 degrees tonight. 

What are yours all rugged up in?


----------



## Keenjean (6 October 2011)

200g (but 3yrs old so prob much less than this now!) middleweight but no neck cover, felt really chilly and she was a bit cold this morning. Don't want to see my beautiful girl suffer!!


----------



## stencilface (6 October 2011)

Magnet mesh rug with a cotton sheet on top - magnets keep him toasty I think


----------



## Dotilas (6 October 2011)

My "irish type" has a high blanket clip and is out in the medium weight (spotty joules one, not sure what weight) as she came in chilly this morning after getting a through soaking last night in a lightweight. 

Deffo knew it was colder today - washed my hands under hose and really regretted it! This time last week I was having a water fight in shorts and T shirts!


----------



## star (6 October 2011)

chaser clipped oldie is in a 100g.  full clipped 12yr old is in a 100g plus a full neck lightweight.  both out 24/7.  12yr old will likely be clipped again tomorrow and then go up to a MW plus or minus a neck depending on wind strength and if due to rain or not.


----------



## brown tack (6 October 2011)

Dotilas said:



			My "irish type" has a high blanket clip and is out in the medium weight (spotty joules one, not sure what weight) as she came in chilly this morning after getting a through soaking last night in a lightweight. 

Deffo knew it was colder today - washed my hands under hose and really regretted it! This time last week I was having a water fight in shorts and T shirts!
		
Click to expand...

The joules rug is 220g I believe


----------



## kirstyhen (6 October 2011)

Mines in, fully clipped with a 200g stable rug and a Lycra hood. 
I have just got home from work and I can't stop shivering, it's a bloody cold wind, especially when your soaked right through!


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (6 October 2011)

TBxWB 13yr old  has about 250g on at the minute at night and 100g on during the day.

Welsh D x 20yr old has 100g on and a blanket clip in stable and a 180g on when out.

Its very cold up here tonight about 5 degrees but windchill making it colder


----------



## Pharphar! (6 October 2011)

Finally bowed to weather and TB is in med weight, would be without neck but that one is at the cleaners til sunday so full neck atm! getting clipped on sat so def be in med weight after then!!


----------



## CrazyMare (6 October 2011)

Everyones in a 200g I think.

OH is at his house, getting ready for work and has just posted on FB that he feels bad leaving his boy out, while my girls are snuggled up inside - Don't think he will be living out much longer!


----------



## ThePony (6 October 2011)

Ours are still out, in lightweights at night, nothing in the day. No rain here though and they haven't been clipped yet so are gorgeously toasty in all that fluff!


----------



## 3Beasties (6 October 2011)

Unclipped TB, out 24/7 is in a 100g.


----------



## ilvpippa (6 October 2011)

Meduim weight with neck & unclipped. Very very nearly caved & left in tonight, but there will be in before we no it if this weather carrys on!


----------



## AandK (6 October 2011)

21yo IDxTB unclipped has lightweight rug on (no filling). 

14yo TB in lightweight also. He was clipped 3 weeks ago but it has pretty much grown out already! He is a hot horse so have to be careful not to over rug him or he will roast! Second clip is on Sat, so mid weight with or without neck depending on weather. 

Both horses live out all year round and were toasty warm this eve! I wasn't tho, it's bloomin cold compared to last weekend, a bit of a shock to the system!!!


----------



## ThreeTB's (6 October 2011)

My TB's have been out naked most days, sometimes having a rain sheet on, and naked in stables at night, but it's so horrible tonight they have lightweight stable rugs and I've got medium weight turnouts ready for tomorrow! And I've just put the heating on for the first time!


----------



## amandaco2 (6 October 2011)

mine are out at night still
in 150-220g full neck rugs
all fully clipped.
will wear 200g ish stable rug once in from next week


----------



## NicoleS_007 (6 October 2011)

Yey its winter  My clipped ISH is in a 360g Combo + a fleece and a 400g turnout + fleece when out this afternoon. It was rather windy here today!!


----------



## Woodykat (6 October 2011)

Finally gave in 2nite and put a rug on my tb - no neck nor fill tho, doesn't need it yet.


----------



## MegaBeast (6 October 2011)

Just a rain sheet with neck on my mare!  I'm mean......


----------



## marmalade76 (6 October 2011)

Not rugged yet as not clipped yet.


----------



## smac (6 October 2011)

all living out are unrugged (broodmares and 4mnth foals upwards) weaning begins after weekend so the babes will be in at night. and one or two of the mares will come in as well- but no rugs unless clipped

The unclipped are in medium weights (mainly as the unclipped now are the pain in the arse sedation jobbies or a couple that arnt in competition work at moment )and the clipped are in about 300g so heavyweight i guess


----------



## feefeeb28 (6 October 2011)

First night in tonight- fully clipped in a 200g with a neck


----------



## Gingerwitch (6 October 2011)

Your all making me feel really cruel - both mine are full clipped with cotton sheets on tonight - they were well toasty this morning - but now your making me feel awful.

Off to worry all night now aghghgghhgh


----------



## ScarlettLady (6 October 2011)

Mine are all still out.
The old girl is in a 250g combo, but both of my boys are naked :/ I am a cruel and horrible mummy!!


----------



## kirstyhen (6 October 2011)

My old boy is still out naked, but he has the coat of a polar bear!


----------



## whizzer (6 October 2011)

Chaser clip but nearly grown out,200g rug. Still out 24/7, happily munching through huge pile of hay when I left earlier!


----------



## jenbleep (6 October 2011)

Ah I feel bad now! C is not yet clipped and in a lightweight!  I was going to put the MW on but wasn't sure she would be too warm. BBC said it was 13oC....it does feel colder than that though!


----------



## redcascade (6 October 2011)

Caved in and put 200g on tonight, TBxWB and stabled but it was raining in on him and very draughty, plus he was cold in his no fill  He's unclipped but a bit of a wimp


----------



## snopuma (6 October 2011)

unclipped tb in a heavyweight

very old boy in a fleece and a mediumweight

middle wb in a lightweight!

and now they are toasty, they all came in cold with their lightweights on in the field though!


----------



## JenTaz (6 October 2011)

my boys out in a medium weight with a full neck, its snowing! not much but its still snow which means its freezing wish i had made the decision earlier to have him in his stable, unfortunately cant go down to bring him in now


----------



## noodle_ (6 October 2011)

no rug.... not clipped!!
till sat then she will be in a 140 !


----------



## BlairandAzria (6 October 2011)

JenTaz said:



			my boys out in a medium weight with a full neck, its snowing! not much but its still snow which means its freezing wish i had made the decision earlier to have him in his stable, unfortunately cant go down to bring him in now 

Click to expand...

SNOW.....SNOW......did you really just say SNOW!!!

I feel really mean now, my tb boy is in his waffle cooler over night in his stable and a no-fill during the day out......and its blowing a gale here.....but he was toasty warm when i left him half an hour ago!


----------



## Louby (6 October 2011)

No rugs yet but he is in at night.  I did feel mean today though.  Hopefully clipping in the next week so will be in LW then unless it gets colder as he does get hot easily.


----------



## Mike007 (6 October 2011)

kirstyhen said:



			My old boy is still out naked, but he has the coat of a polar bear! 

Click to expand...

Oi tell him to give it back! Polar bears are an endangered species!


----------



## MissSBird (7 October 2011)

My fully clipped boy is in a 100gm combo. My not at all clipped fluffball is just in a rain sheet!


----------



## D66 (7 October 2011)

Mike007 said:



			Oi tell him to give it back! Polar bears are an endangered species!
		
Click to expand...

lol

My 3yr TB/WB old is naked growing a nice thick rug of her own, our field is very sheltered with huge mature trees and I did give her some hay to munch.

What do you people who are using heavy weights now do when it gets really cold?


----------



## HBII (7 October 2011)

I feel bad ... not clipped and no rug in at night.


----------



## OneInAMillion (7 October 2011)

My tb is uclipped and he had been wearing just a no fill but I did feel sorry for him, though connie is wearing nothing (also unclipped atm)


----------



## kerryflower (7 October 2011)

I crumbled and brought my unclipped ginge in last night. He hates "slimming" it out all the time. I've managed to hang longer than I usually do lol. He will be in mw though


----------



## Kat (7 October 2011)

Mine was out last night in a no fill rug with a neck cover. Felt a bit mean but she isn't clipped yet and there are mature trees and high stone walls for shelter. She can't have a warmer rug on because they are away being cleaned and repaired.


----------



## TallyHo123 (7 October 2011)

My boy is Tb x and still living out 24/7 just upped to a thicker rug. about 150ish. Will be in overnight and clipped in 3 weeks!


----------



## Firewell (7 October 2011)

It's insane that this time last week it was 29degrees and boiling and now its blimin freezing!!
Mine is in at night now, he isn't clipped but he has no hair still. He's in a 300g MW with no neck today as he was cold and naughty when I got him in last night in his no fill rug.
Last night he wore a 200g stable rug with no neck but I may put a slightly warmer MW stable no neck on tonight as although he was warm this morning he wasn't toasty.
He's got a lovely brand new HW stable rug with neck waiting in it's bag in the tack room but that is being saved until he's had his full clip  .


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (7 October 2011)

SNOW?!

ours are all in overnight, bruce is fully clipped and wearing:
magnetic rug, full neck 120gm,300gm stable rug, leg wraps

CS is not clipped but still in summer coat:
magnet rug, full neck 120gm, 200gm stable rug,leg wraps

Toby-unclipped shetty (but has been well rugged all year so not a huge coat)
full neck 200gm

Lucie Bog po-full neck 220gm, 200gm stable rug,leg wraps

all are out in the day in 350gm full neck rugs,and two big boys have snuggy hoods on.


----------



## stencilface (7 October 2011)

Depending on how mine is in his rain sheet today to keep the wind off, he might get a warmer rug tomorrow.  If he's frisky and has the wind up his tail when I get him in from his restricted paddock - definitely needs a warmer rug, although he is not clipped 

Feel a bit mean after reading PS's post


----------



## Firewell (7 October 2011)

PS I love how pampered your po's are, I can imagine them all in immaculate stables with their jammies on.
Poor J has to slum it in comparison but I do think in going to put a warmer rug on tonight, it's deceptive how cold it's suddenly got! I've put the heating right up for the first time in my house today brrrrrr.


----------



## Winklepoker (7 October 2011)

I will start bringing in next week once I have clipped and he will have a full neck MW t/o and hood with 200g stable on top.  Only doing a neck/belly. maybe chaser at the most so will be plenty warm  First Show next weekend so need him looking smartish


----------



## soulfull (7 October 2011)

Unclupped (till later today) First night in. Cotton sheet in stable mostly as he lies in the poo.

Out  in 220g combo as it's raining and I want to clip later.  Will keep to this after clip


----------



## FigJam (7 October 2011)

JenTaz- can't believe you had snow the other night?!  I thought it was only higher up that snow was falling.

Hopalong has already had her second clip  , blanket, and the other day I upgraded from no-fill rainsheet to 100g Rambo.  She is still out 24/7 and will be as long as possible, hopefully until towards the end of the month.


----------



## wench (7 October 2011)

I would think unless you are in a howling gale, or snow, is a HW is a not bit extreme atm - what do you put them in when it gets really cold?

My tb is out 24/7 with 100g rug on. This will be changed to a 200g rug when I next go to the stables on Sundat


----------



## madeleine1 (7 October 2011)

am i the only one not even got a rug out. its 9degrees at night she has field shelter and 20ft hedges. she is not hving a rug on til 5 degrees at night


----------



## SpottedCat (7 October 2011)

Madeleine, my fully clipped TB is still out 24/7 in just a lightweight no fill rainsheet - our temps are the same as yours.


----------



## vam (7 October 2011)

Just upped to a 100g at night and he will have his no fill on during the day if it warms upor i will leave the 100g on, he was in a summer sheet for the last few nights as he is a bit of a hot boy. Oh and he is fully clipped


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (7 October 2011)

mine have been rugged virtually all summer though, i bet yours have been naked? so its all relative, to them, this is flipping freezing even with a rug on!

they are rugged to cut down on coat growth, to cut down on clipping. and to keep them clean. time is money, the less time i have to spend clipping, the more time i have to teach (£), ride, and god forbid-have some me time, or see OH.

Both the boys are training hard (adv med-PSG work), so need to be able to work without sweating, for bruce that is a full clip and for CS being well rugged means he grows no coat and thus may not need clipping at all.

as for when its really cold, 2 HW and some under rugs.simples.

ETA-i can promise that if mine were only in a sheet or fleece at night, they would all be shivering(even toby) and CS would look like a hat rack after a week.


----------



## ilvpippa (7 October 2011)

It was really cold at mineast night around 2degrees. Was in a 200g med weight out in the field. Lightweight on during the day. She will come in at night if the weather continues to be rubbish! & when i clip


----------



## Firewell (7 October 2011)

I love mid winter wrapping them all up cosy , luckily my TB allows me to indulge this.
My sister was wanting to put a m/w on her unclipped cob last night, I was like 'he's a cobby!!! He'll be fine in a l/w!!!' as I was wrapping up my precious in his 300g lol.


----------



## BeckyCandy (7 October 2011)

None of mine are rugged what a cruel women I am! haha

They are all natives loads of natural shelter and a feild shelter(altough they choose to stand in the rain  ) I want them to get alot more coat before I rug and then the boys still wont be as never been rugged although first winter with me so if they need anything it'll be a no fill rainsheet each. Oldie gets rugs on slowly and in snow has h/w fullneck and fleece underneath if still cold we have various options


----------



## madeleine1 (7 October 2011)

i dont think theres anything wrong with rugging up a horse if it needs it or you have a reason for it. i just wondered if there was anyone who had a horse that didnt have a reason to rug yet as i was worrying that maybe i was being to harsh on my horse but i only needed one person to help me not think im being silly.


----------



## SpottedCat (7 October 2011)

PS I am sure you know this, but coat growth bears no relation to temperature and is in fact controlled by daylight - you'd be as well to invest in some of the daylight bulbs they use on mares as rugging may flatten the coat giving the appearance of less growth, but it doesn't change the amount of coat they grow. Not saying you shouldn't rug, just thinking of a more effective way of saving you clipping time.


----------



## foxy1 (7 October 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			PS I am sure you know this, but coat growth bears no relation to temperature and is in fact controlled by daylight - you'd be as well to invest in some of the daylight bulbs they use on mares as rugging may flatten the coat giving the appearance of less growth, but it doesn't change the amount of coat they grow. Not saying you shouldn't rug, just thinking of a more effective way of saving you clipping time.
		
Click to expand...

Those of us that keep our horses very well-rugged know this not to be true SC!! 
I have an un-clippable (native) horse that came to me with the coat of a bear. 3 years and many rugs later, he has the winter coat of a TB and works without needing to be clipped.


----------



## SpottedCat (7 October 2011)

Ok, do you want to tell the professors that taught my biology degree that they are completely wrong and all those research papers are bunkum, or should I?!  

It's a very basic biological principle that winter coat growth in mammals is controlled by melatonin levels. Melatonin is produced by the pineal gland, and production is inhibited by light - so as the days get shorter, more melatonin is produced and this triggers a number of biological responses, one of which is to change coats to the winter coat. This happens to coincide with it getting colder, but coincidence is not causality, and making the horse warmer does nothing to change this. It does, as I said, flatten the coat, giving the appearance of a thinner coat, but it has no effect on when a horse grows the winter coat.


----------



## foxy1 (7 October 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			Ok, do you want to tell the professors that taught my biology degree that they are completely wrong and all those research papers are bunkum, or should I?! 

Click to expand...

It's ok, I will tell them.   

Do you think horses in hot climates grow coats as thick as those in cold climates?


----------



## SpottedCat (7 October 2011)

Right, because the day length doesn't change and there is no genetic difference between an Arab in a desert country and a New Forest in the UK....

Coat change is controlled by daylight, coat thickness is controlled by genetics, and you can rug all you like, but that won't change.


----------



## AandK (7 October 2011)

madeleine1 said:



			i dont think theres anything wrong with rugging up a horse if it needs it or you have a reason for it. i just wondered if there was anyone who had a horse that didnt have a reason to rug yet as i was worrying that maybe i was being to harsh on my horse but i only needed one person to help me not think im being silly.
		
Click to expand...

Of course you're not being harsh to your horse!  If people want to put loads of rugs on then that's their perogative...  I think it's OTT but their horse, their choice.

My fully clipped (aside from legs and half head) TB lived out in the snow last year in just one 450g rug, and he survived 
His winter coat is just as fluffy and still appears late Aug after living out for 3yrs, just as it did when he was stabled at night and rugged a lot earlier.  He is a hot horse though, if I over rugged him (full clip, incl head and legs, mid winter, temps in the minus's with more than 2 rugs) then he would sweat! Horses for courses and all that...


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (7 October 2011)

SC-i know a lot IS related to daylight hours, but honestly keeping them warm does stop so much coat growing too.

CS was a yak the year i bought him, and has grown less and less winter coat each year since, as the daylight hours have not altered, i can only guess it IS down to being kept well covered all year round.
ditto Toby, first year we had him he wasnt rugged and was like a polar bear.............this year i promise you that coat is not just flat, its half the length and thickness!

i produced show ponies for a few years and can tell you again, that rugging (to excess in some cases) does alter the coat.


----------



## foxy1 (7 October 2011)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			SC-i know a lot IS related to daylight hours, but honestly keeping them warm does stop so much coat growing too.

CS was a yak the year i bought him, and has grown less and less winter coat each year since, as the daylight hours have not altered, i can only guess it IS down to being kept well covered all year round.
ditto Toby, first year we had him he wasnt rugged and was like a polar bear.............this year i promise you that coat is not just flat, its half the length and thickness!

i produced show ponies for a few years and can tell you again, that rugging (to excess in some cases) does alter the coat.
		
Click to expand...

This is my experience too. And ditto show animals, my friend shows and they really do rug to excess but all the coats like spun silk. even natives (with their genetics)


----------



## Mince Pie (7 October 2011)

Millie has now gone up to a MW with neck as I am spoiling her a bit the year! Olly is naked and will stay that way unless he really needs a rug as he is a right hairy beast!


----------



## madeleine1 (7 October 2011)

AandK said:



			Of course you're not being harsh to your horse!  If people want to put loads of rugs on then that's their perogative...  I think it's OTT but their horse, their choice.

My fully clipped (aside from legs and half head) TB lived out in the snow last year in just one 450g rug, and he survived 
His winter coat is just as fluffy and still appears late Aug after living out for 3yrs, just as it did when he was stabled at night and rugged a lot earlier.  He is a hot horse though, if I over rugged him (full clip, incl head and legs, mid winter, temps in the minus's with more than 2 rugs) then he would sweat! Horses for courses and all that...
		
Click to expand...

well this is was i thought but everyone was saying they were rugging up worried me for a minute. thanks for the reasurance. carry on rugging if u need to people


----------



## 3Beasties (7 October 2011)

SC-i know a lot IS related to daylight hours, but honestly keeping them warm does stop so much coat growing too.

CS was a yak the year i bought him, and has grown less and less winter coat each year since, as the daylight hours have not altered, i can only guess it IS down to being kept well covered all year round.
ditto Toby, first year we had him he wasnt rugged and was like a polar bear.............this year i promise you that coat is not just flat, its half the length and thickness!

i produced show ponies for a few years and can tell you again, that rugging (to excess in some cases) does alter the coat.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto this! I also believe that if you rug a clipped horse well enough they won't need clipping more then 2 or 3 times over the Winter, if a horse needs clipping every couple of weeks I'm sure it's because they are getting cold!


----------



## monkeybum13 (7 October 2011)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			SNOW?!

ours are all in overnight, bruce is fully clipped and wearing:
magnetic rug, full neck 120gm,300gm stable rug, leg wraps

CS is not clipped but still in summer coat:
magnet rug, full neck 120gm, 200gm stable rug,leg wraps

Toby-unclipped shetty (but has been well rugged all year so not a huge coat)
full neck 200gm

Lucie Bog po-full neck 220gm, 200gm stable rug,leg wraps

all are out in the day in 350gm full neck rugs,and two big boys have snuggy hoods on.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you don't mind me asking but what do your horses wear during winter when temps are much lower?


----------



## AandK (7 October 2011)

3Beasties said:



			if a horse needs clipping every couple of weeks I'm sure it's because they are getting cold!
		
Click to expand...


I'm sorry but that is rubbish..  How warm has it been for the last 3 weeks? (apart from the last 2 days of course..) You're telling me that my TB needs clipping again after 3 weeks is because he has been cold..?! 

Maybe it is because his coat grows quite fast in order to reach it's full yeti thickness in time for the winter..    He has always looked like a fluffy bear in the winter, genetics and all that..


----------



## 3Beasties (7 October 2011)

I probably didn't explain myself very well then, obviously initially the coat will keep coming through early in the Winter but once into Winter I don't think they should need clipping all that often, certainly not every couple of weeks! All the horses/ponies I clip and look after (TB's to Section As) get their initial clip and then maybe another one a month or so later, very rarely have I had to clip after the 2nd clip, but maybe I am just very lucky!

Last weeks Weather was far from 'Normal'


----------



## OneInAMillion (7 October 2011)

5 degrees here today and connie pony in a no fill with no fill neck and tb in 100g with 150g neck cover.

Last winter when we had a month when the warmest temperature recorded for us was -7 connie was blanket clipped with a cooler rug, 400g stable rug and then 450g full neck turnout rug over the top. spoilt, yes!!


----------



## charlimouse (7 October 2011)

None of mine are clipped yet. 

Harry and Jem, the TB's out during the day and in at night have standard neck 100g TO's during the day, and a 200g stable rugs at night.

Millie, my TB living out 24/7 has a standard neck 220g TO, which is taken off if it gets warm during the day

Pippa, my hairy TBxID living out 24/7 has been naked until the weather turned, she now has a 150g standard neck TO

Sam, the donkey living out 24/7 just has a rainsheet

Jake, the miniature Shetland is living out naked

Colin, the Scottish sports horse is out during the day and at night completely naked

And Celeste the WBxTB yearling in at night ond out during the day is also naked.


----------



## AandK (7 October 2011)

3Beasties, I think you have just been lucky! 
My old mare only needed 2 clips a winter, if that. My TB has to be done every 3 weeks at the moment as it's still warm and he's still eventing. Once it gets to late Nov his coat growth slows so he needs clipping less often. 
I know the recent weather was not normal but that's my point, the very warm weather hasn't stopped him getting very fluffy already! I'd rather not be doing my second clip tomorrow but have no choice if I want to keep working him. 
It really is dependent on so many factors, as with anything, what works for one doesn't work for all.


----------



## Ranyhyn (7 October 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			Ok, do you want to tell the professors that taught my biology degree that they are completely wrong and all those research papers are bunkum, or should I?!  

It's a very basic biological principle that winter coat growth in mammals is controlled by melatonin levels. Melatonin is produced by the pineal gland, and production is inhibited by light - so as the days get shorter, more melatonin is produced and this triggers a number of biological responses, one of which is to change coats to the winter coat. This happens to coincide with it getting colder, but coincidence is not causality, and making the horse warmer does nothing to change this. It does, as I said, flatten the coat, giving the appearance of a thinner coat, but it has no effect on when a horse grows the winter coat.
		
Click to expand...

an interesting article for those rugging to inhibit coat growth - it seems the answer is to bring in at night and house under lights for a standard summer day length (or thats what I gleaned from it anyway!)


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (7 October 2011)

monkeybum-i think last winter mine ended up wearing a full neck fleece, full neck 120gm and a couple of full neck HW's. cant quite remember, i just keep checking and adding/removing as appropriate!

imagine the shetty will need no more than a couple of HW full necks on, thats once he's clipped, as will be working this winter and he does get super sweaty.

am worshipping CS at mo, as he barely sweated when ridden this eve, and is still all sleek and shiney and summery, wub!


----------



## only_me (7 October 2011)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			imagine the shetty will need no more than a couple of HW full necks on, thats once he's clipped, as will be working this winter and he does get super sweaty.
!
		
Click to expand...

No more than a couple of HW full necks - on a shettie 

Am all for personal choice on rugging etc. and normally couldnt be bothered to join in with the rugging posts but a couple full neck HWs on a shetland seems a bit extreme! (and I know he will be clipped etc - but he is still a shetland )


----------



## xspiralx (7 October 2011)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			mine have been rugged virtually all summer though, i bet yours have been naked? so its all relative, to them, this is flipping freezing even with a rug on!

they are rugged to cut down on coat growth, to cut down on clipping. and to keep them clean. time is money, the less time i have to spend clipping, the more time i have to teach (£), ride, and god forbid-have some me time, or see OH.

Both the boys are training hard (adv med-PSG work), so need to be able to work without sweating, for bruce that is a full clip and for CS being well rugged means he grows no coat and thus may not need clipping at all.

as for when its really cold, 2 HW and some under rugs.simples.

ETA-i can promise that if mine were only in a sheet or fleece at night, they would all be shivering(even toby) and CS would look like a hat rack after a week.
		
Click to expand...

Surely it takes more time overall to put on and take off 3/4 rugs each day, plus leg wraps - than clipping 2 or 3 times through winter which is what, an hour at most each time?

Cannot imagine how a horse needs that many rugs, or that it can be very comfortable for them, but I guess everyone has different priorities.


----------



## elsiex (7 October 2011)

Tb x Wb full clipped Inc full face ears and legs, in a 220g turnout full neck and 220g stable with neck. Toastie toastie!


----------



## OneInAMillion (7 October 2011)

I don't care how many rigs the boys are wearing as long as they are toastie!


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (7 October 2011)

a full clip takes what 2 1/2 hours, and it takes what 2 1/2 mins to whip off top rug, swap for a turnout and take off leg wraps?!

they do get all their rugs taken off if they need straightening, and they all get taken off in the eve to be groomed anyway.....i dont take them all off and put them all back on again once they are wering multiple layers.

and no, no rug rubs.


----------



## kirstyhen (7 October 2011)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			a full clip takes what 2 1/2 hours, and it takes what 2 1/2 mins to whip off top rug, swap for a turnout and take off leg wraps?!
		
Click to expand...

Not getting into the rug debate, but 2 1/2 hours  It used to take me an hour max to whip everything of Hen and takes me 40 minutes to do Mally (I'm a perfectionist too, so they aren't scruff bags!)


----------



## smac (7 October 2011)

I dont care what people put on their horses because I think the most important thing is to be consisitent in how you rug. 

Interesting about the load up with rugs to stop the coat vs. daytime bulbs as Im kind off the daytime hours side of the arhuement- but I think thats because I dont rug up early enough/heavy enough to stop the coats- each year I say I will but never do!

I have a question for PS- once the coat starts coming through- is it too late to put loads of rugs on to stop it getting thicker- horse in q. is a Irish Sport and just found out nightmare to clip! has a little fluff at mo...

Also, I like them to be immaculate when I clip, and legs ears etc, the lot on a tricky non sedated customer will take 1.5hr max including tidy up of clipping bay/clippers- I cant imagine 2.5 per horse!! Id never get anything done!! For the sake of £40 a horse I'd have to hire someone!


----------



## Gingerwitch (7 October 2011)

but when is a horse too hot with all these rugs on.

I have upped mine to 100gsm tonight, but we are in a howling wind - they are both fully clipped - did it early so they will have a light covering of hair if the bad winter we are forecast does happen.

I also worry about over rugging, more so than under rugging - as both mine are on straw and get a good deal of hay - so if they get cold they just eat there beds.

I have known horses loose more condition by over rugging than by under rugging and it cannot be very comfortable to have 2 or 3 heavy rugs on.

If i needed that amount of rugs on either of mine I would not clip.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (7 October 2011)

i dont mind, it drives me insane at the time, and i hate it, but i wouldnt trust anyone else to do it well enough!
2.5hours incl setting up, clipping (incl head,legs, inside ears), tidying mane and tail,and washing  and tidying up.

once the fluff is here i think you've had it, the body is in winter mode and you might struggle to keep him warm enough to stop it,without making him hot if you see what i mean......rugging well now will def lessen the yak effect but prob wont make the diff between cliping and not clipping...................you need to keep him well rugged  next summer and be on the ball for every cold night/chilly day if you dont want to clip next year.

ETA-gingerwitch, so you would work a PSG horse to a sweat and then do what? to cool it/dry it before putting to bed? horses lose moe condition by getting sweaty then chilled.
or would you not ride all winter?


----------



## elsiex (7 October 2011)

I don't post too much on here but do look around quite a bit. I have noticed that a lot of the posts that princess sparkle replies to, she gets jumped on? From what I have seen she is probably one of the most successful riders on here, has got some gorgeous horses and lovely gear (I'm very envious!!) and seems to get a really hard time.

I thought these message boards were supposed to be about getting different peoples opinions and advice on different subjects and it seems that she gets slated for absolutely everything she does!

I am not one to get involved in disagreements, but I do love a good debate. There are a million different ways of looking after horses, but surely we are all in it for the same ultimate goal of doing the best for our horses?

Who cares if you put no rug on or ten, it is YOUR horse to do what you want with, and as long as you do right by YOUR horse, who cares about anyone else?

If everyone thought the same, this would be a very boring site, and a very boring world!

Rant over.


----------



## smac (7 October 2011)

Thanks PS I did think it was too far gone! the stable block he is in is brick built and every other adjoinging wall is grills to their neighbour, so have body heat of each other.

Arrived end of July, He has been out at night until end August (and was rugged majority of nights in Aug) then been in poly rugs since but he has been hot in his lightweight (150gm) and getting agitated once I had put it on so I know he has been hot- where as now he is greatful for the 2 rugs  

elsiex: I agree- as long as one is comfortable with what they do and maintain it then thats all that matters


----------



## Gingerwitch (7 October 2011)

Princess - If i had a horse working at psg level, I would kick the husband out and the horse would be at home lying in front of my fire ! 

No on a serious note, how many of the folks clipping, then loading up with 3 rugs are working at a level to warrant it? So many times clips seam to be for the owner rather than the horse.

Everyone tells me my tb should be in x rug or y rug - but he is one of the hottest horses I know - he has less rugs on than my warmblood.

It is horses for courses but i have know a lot of folks having two medium weights and then a heavy weight on by the time its minus 4 - and the horses are uncomfortable and the rugs are a nightmare to change, and the underrugs get wet in the field and its just a horrid mess.

Do horses really need more than a under rug and then a heavy weight on top? and if so would they not be better with a less severe clip?

Last year i did not clip - why because the work load of the horses would not warrant it and 3 or 4 days of a hot sweaty horse did not warrant the other 26 where it wasnt - (work commitments)


----------



## Elfen (8 October 2011)

I dont clip my big horse as he has to be sedated and it  costs too much - he's been out all summer with a sun shower on - switched to a 200gm over night two days ago and he's coming in over night from today. My two year old is naked and will stay naked unless the weather is very wet as he's had rain scald in the past. Two year old is already like a fluffy bear, big horse has a very fine coat.


----------



## TGM (8 October 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			PS I am sure you know this, but coat growth bears no relation to temperature and is in fact controlled by daylight - you'd be as well to invest in some of the daylight bulbs they use on mares as rugging may flatten the coat giving the appearance of less growth, but it doesn't change the amount of coat they grow. Not saying you shouldn't rug, just thinking of a more effective way of saving you clipping time.
		
Click to expand...

This is what we are doing this year, and did after Christmas last year, to save sedating the ginger one for clipping.  I did quite a bit of research on it and apparently you don't need special lights, just one that provides enough light so you can easily read a newspaper in every corner of the stable - we use a standard fluorescent tube.


----------



## JessandCharlie (8 October 2011)

Have just been up and taken Len's rugs off, he had a rain sheet with a fleece under it, no neck. He's fully clipped  

Little Ozz (TB) isn't clipped, but still in summer fluff, and has the same rugs on (they've been taken off today too) 

Have given Tinks (mini) a very low trace clip because she was getting too hot, she still has most of her fluff, but it keeps her a little cooler. (No rugs)

Rugs will go on again in the evening, and will stay on in the day if it's cold enough. 

J&C


----------



## OneInAMillion (8 October 2011)

To the comment that said "why clip if you then have to cover in rugs" surely that is a ridiculous remark. We clip D and A because they both have their bear like coats and both of them naturally sweat a lot. If they get sweaty with a full winter coat, D (being a connie) takes hours to dry, and I can't just sit their and wait- I need to get home. So I clip to stop him sweating and then put rugs on so he doesn't get chilly in the field. I thought that was fairly obvious


----------



## TGM (8 October 2011)

Here is an interesting link for those who want to know more about the effect of light on horse's winter coats:

http://animalscience.tamu.edu/images/pdf/equine/equine-controlling-hair-length.pdf


----------



## OneInAMillion (8 October 2011)

TGM said:



			Here is an interesting link for those who want to know more about the effect of light on horse's winter coats:

http://animalscience.tamu.edu/images/pdf/equine/equine-controlling-hair-length.pdf

Click to expand...

Seems like the lighting is the way forward then!


----------



## rowy (8 October 2011)

I agree that it is levels of sunlight which causes coat growth. Also, i think you would be surprised at how much rugs squish the hair down to make it look like a summer coat. My boy has been clipped just a low trace and goes out in a neck-less rug and on his body it looks like he hasnt barely grown a winter coat but his neck looks like flooofy winter coat and im pretty sure they wouldnt grow just a winter coat on their neck!

My fully clipped tb mare (bar legs and head left on) was in 200g at night when she was out and today was so cold she had to leave it on in the day. Tonight she is in and has cooler with neck and 100g stable rug without neck on. 
My 4 year old welsh x tb x appy (who seems to get cold really easily but isnt a sweaty horse) has a low trace and has been wearing a 50g t/o at night but he has been cold but am waiting for a spare moment to clip him properly so he can have his 200g on. Tonight he has a 100g stable rug. 
3 year old exmoor is NAKED!!! and stays naked allll winter but she never feels cold as she grows about 3 inches of flooof.


----------



## little_critter (8 October 2011)

Gingerwitch said:



			Your all making me feel really cruel - both mine are full clipped with cotton sheets on tonight - they were well toasty this morning - but now your making me feel awful.

Off to worry all night now aghghgghhgh
		
Click to expand...

Mine has a blanket clip and is in with a cotton sheet on tonight. It was going to be a fleece but was told forecast for tonight was 10 degrees - not quite cool enough for the fleece.


----------



## monkeybum13 (8 October 2011)

little_critter said:



			Mine has a blanket clip and is in with a cotton sheet on tonight. It was going to be a fleece but was told forecast for tonight was 10 degrees - not quite cool enough for the fleece.
		
Click to expand...

My blanket type clipped horse wore a fleece for travelling in the trailer today and was sweating under it she was so warm


----------



## xRobyn (8 October 2011)

wench said:



			I would think unless you are in a howling gale, or snow, is a HW is a not bit extreme atm - what do you put them in when it gets really cold?
		
Click to expand...

That! i can just imagine them in their multi layers like a human 

Phil is un-rugged, welsh cob, decent winter coat, starting to sweat when worked but not enough yet to clip, toasty armpits even out in a big empty field overnight!

When he's clipped he'll have his l/w turnout on, if he's still chilly then his m/w but I'm hoping not to have to layer any more than a m/w (200g) with neck and l/w without.


----------



## OneInAMillion (8 October 2011)

I think it partly depends on your fields as well because we are lucky that 3 sides of our fields are hedged whereas some horses have no shelter so perhaps need more layers?


----------



## Gamebird (8 October 2011)

SpottedCat said:



			PS I am sure you know this, but coat growth bears no relation to temperature and is in fact controlled by daylight - you'd be as well to invest in some of the daylight bulbs they use on mares as rugging may flatten the coat giving the appearance of less growth, but it doesn't change the amount of coat they grow. Not saying you shouldn't rug, just thinking of a more effective way of saving you clipping time.
		
Click to expand...

When I was a showing groom (!) in Scotland we really struggled to get horses to HOYS with coats like the horses coming from the South of England - reduced day length due to latitude I suppose. We did rug them up to the eyeballs (duvets etc) but also always left the lights on until midnight and turned them on again at 5am. Guess which lucky groom got that job?


----------



## SO1 (8 October 2011)

My  pony is was chaser clipped today and is out in a LW I did think of putting his MW on but thought as it was 13C he would be too hot and he gets miserable if he is too hot, hence the reason for clipping. If he does get cold he can move about a bit more but if he gets too hot there is nothing he can do about it to get more comfortable.

He is also a bit podgy and I think if whales use blubber to keep warm then being a bit podgy he might get hotter than if he was skinny!

I do think sometimes people think horses feel the cold in the same way as people do but they do not. If am cold it does not mean my pony will be too.

He was only wearing one HW when he was living out in the snow last year and it was -19C and he had a chaser clip then and was lovely and warm. However he is a new forest and he does get warm very easily he is like a small furnace.

I do also wonder how good it is for horses backs and withers to have lots of HW rugs on.

PS - you say your horses have been rugged all summer - it was 27C last weekend was your unclipped shetland not hot wearing a rug in such heat?


----------



## OneInAMillion (8 October 2011)

Lucky you SO1, 13.5 degrees sounds tropical! Though just looked and tomorrow evening for us is meant to go up to 15 so he can just wear his no fill again, not too bothered about growing a thicker coat anyway as he will be clipped


----------



## nic85 (9 October 2011)

All horse are individuals.

My 2yr old TbxWB is still out at night with her 2 cob boyfriends. Shes in a MW without neck but will have neck attachment on at some point and the boys have rain sheets on. My girl gets cold, shes been in a rain sheet since August and only had it off for the random week of summer we had recently. 

None are clipped yet and when they are( they being the boys ) everything comes off and then they come in at night. Both will wear heavyweight fullnecks T/O and Stable rugs. If it gets really cold they get layers.

At work the horses are rugged all year round too, (working hunters & hunt horses) one or two of them are swines to clip so theyve been rugged up to limit hair growth. This week theyve had under rugs added, when it gets colder their top rugs will be changed for thicker ones.


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (9 October 2011)

SO1 said:



			PS - you say your horses have been rugged all summer - it was 27C last weekend was your unclipped shetland not hot wearing a rug in such heat?
		
Click to expand...

no.mine were all in LW (the two big boys had full necks on) and were not hot,in fact if anything, the shetland is the coldest of the 3 and the least likely to get hot!

he was fully clipped yesterday as is getting so horridly sweaty,then cold and damp,whilst working, and has gone out today in his HW again.....its much warmer here today, if it had been same temp as yesterday he would have had a fleece underneath.


----------



## Thistle (9 October 2011)

It's going to be 20 degrees today and again tomorrow


----------



## flump (9 October 2011)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			no.mine were all in LW (the two big boys had full necks on) and were not hot,in fact if anything, the shetland is the coldest of the 3 and the least likely to get hot!

he was fully clipped yesterday as is getting so horridly sweaty,then cold and damp,whilst working, and has gone out today in his HW again.....its much warmer here today, if it had been same temp as yesterday he would have had a fleece underneath.
		
Click to expand...



Do u get ur shetlands rugs from dinky rugs? We have Minatures but the only ones that we find are proper fits are the ones from dinky rugs, they range in size from 3'3-3'9 does any where else sell nice shetland rugs?


----------



## OneInAMillion (9 October 2011)

I think PS and NMT's shetland wears fairly large rugs iirc! (well for a shetland anyway)


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (9 October 2011)

yeah he's 5ft or 5'3 so weatherbeeta, rambo and requisite all go small enough.

def not 20deg here.....mine were in HW and perfect temp wise today


----------



## blood_magik (9 October 2011)

it's still relatively warm here (10 degrees at night) so my dumb-blood is in his fleece at night and a lw if it's wet


----------



## Thistle (9 October 2011)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			yeah he's 5ft or 5'3 so weatherbeeta, rambo and requisite all go small enough.

def not 20deg here.....mine were in HW and perfect temp wise today 

Click to expand...

Just quoting the met office!


----------



## SO1 (9 October 2011)

It was 21C today and tomorrow is meant to be 23 and going down to 15C. My pony was warm in his LW today radiating heat so I am glad I did not put his warmer rug as he would have been far too hot.

My understanding is that what we often perceive as warm for a horse is in fact too hot. If you put your hand under your horses rug and they feel toasty warm then they are too hot.



OneInAMillion said:



			Lucky you SO1, 13.5 degrees sounds tropical! Though just looked and tomorrow evening for us is meant to go up to 15 so he can just wear his no fill again, not too bothered about growing a thicker coat anyway as he will be clipped
		
Click to expand...


----------



## xspiralx (9 October 2011)

My fully clipped out TB was too hot in a MW with no neck today - I took it off and left him rugless during the day and he was perfect.

It would have been cruelty to have him in a full neck heavyweight.


----------



## ilvpippa (9 October 2011)

Mines now in at night as shes been standing & waiting to come in bless her! But, she has no rug on tonight, shes abit fluffy, warm bed & lots of hay! Around 15degrees & shes out the way of wind.


----------



## MrsMozart (9 October 2011)

Gawd I'm feeling cruel...

My lot are out 24/7 and not a rug between them :eek. DWB, Trad Cob, Welsh x, and TBxID 

Admittedly none are clipped as yet. Even when they are though, the TBxID will have a HW with a neck turnout, but nothing underneath. The DWB will probably be the same. The two ponies will have rainsheets just to stop the rain making them shiver (the Welsh x is renown for it). The DWB and the TBxID will have rainsheets on if it's due to rain as they work twice a day. Don't have too much of an issue with them drying off - bought a brill towelling robe at YHL last year and it works a treat at getting a horse dry in good time 

Must go on a rug sort out for when they are clipped


----------



## 4faults (10 October 2011)

Both of mine are unclipped, in at night, in medium weight stable rugs. K is hairy and will be clipped asap then have another rug on. D is not hairy so can wait to be done. 

Its a personal decision what rug to put on your horse, much like what to feed your horse, or how much turnout, as long as the horses are happy and healthy each to their own I say


----------



## Tr0uble (24 October 2011)

Rhythm is fully clipped and wears his 350g turnout in the day time, and then has a lighweight stable rug on in the stable at night. I've not gone to full neck rugs yet as he is a warm horse and doesn't need it yet.

Snip suffers from tying up and is aggrevated by the cold, but I've been sure not to over rug him because I WANT his coat to crow as fluffy as possible as it really does make a difference with his tying up...though he isn't in work so sweating up in work isn't an issue there. He's in a lighweight during the day in the field, and I add a heavy stable rug at night when he's in and not moving around so much.


----------



## Nic (24 October 2011)

DA has already had his MT HW on & isn't clipped yet.  Wuss, though it is fairly ancient & flat. Dubh has been in his Rhino MW but now back in a Thermatex & rain sheet.  Tank pony is still nekkid & will remain so until we hit about -10.

We've been down to -4 overnight so far & it attempted to snow on Weds or Thurs.

When we get down to the really cold stuff (-18 last year, -22 the year before)  they all have 450gm PE rugs & DA gets an Amigo insulator under his.


----------

